# SCAMMED into a fake job/company



## onedayattatime (Mar 20, 2013)

:blank

So. It's hard enough to find a decent paying job because the US is still barely recovering from the recession, and also having social anxiety... but applying to a FAKE/FALSE advertisement and being sent to a FAKE/FALSE interview process is the freaking icing on the cake!!!!!

I just wasted my time and energy today and yesterday. Yesterday was an interview, not knowing it was with 12 other people!! But it was exhilarating when I received the call-back to come in for orientation. 

That was the positive part; feeling on top of the world knowing that they picked you and a few others from that group. It made me feel important, but just for a moment though.

Because today, my family finds a website, ripoffreports.com, where people complain about scams and companies that have scammed them, etc. GO FIGURE, the company that I thought I worked for was one of the con-artists!!!!!! :mum

So. after wasting my entire day at the stupid orientation today, I am back to feeling worthless. Back to being scared of everything and everyone. I just don't understand why we have to get knocked down in life, often, and are supposed to get right back up as if nothing ever even happened. I feel like hell, and I'm not sure where I'm supposed to go from here now.

Thanks, stupid freaking schmuk fake company, who doesn't even tell their employee's their product from the beginning and lied about almost everything. I want my personal information back!!!!!!


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Better keep a close watch on your credit score, bank account, and report to the police your information has been stolen.. And MAKE SURE THEY WRITE A REPORT... If someone steals your identity you will have to have that report to prove your innocence!!

Call the police and find out what else you should do !!


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

We've all been ripped off. Chalk it up to a lesson learned and join the club. In addition to Alienated's advice.


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

Woah yeah dude, your feelings of low self worth are the least of your worries at this point. Call the police ASAP, keep your eye on any changes in credit score, bank accounts, and possible identity theft. 

Make a police report right now.


----------



## Lauren10409 (Jun 26, 2013)

The same thing happened to me 2 weeks ago. I went in for a job, got called back for a second interview and felt on top of the world. That day my brother called me to google the company and saw all the negative reports on ripoffreports.com. BUMMED OUT! Live and learn I guess.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

it happened to me to where it had me going it was an actual job, the scam artists sent a check to me and everything. The check was fraud, my bank account shut down, and I wasted $10 on a craigslist ad. They were asking for my bank information and asking me to spend money on their "software" i needed to buy, it was all very sophisticated and the check didn't bounce back as a fraud for 3 weeks. this was all through a legit job searching site. I only lost $10 and had to switch banks so i consider myself lucky. some people get sucked into these scams and end up getting their identity stolen.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

There goes you dream of working at home for 1000k a week.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, most people do research on a company _before_ an interview, which would have negated the entire situation.

Lesson learned.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would follow pretty well everyone's advice here. Research online, family, friends, and other's you know first before giving personal information out. This applies to giving out your information to almost any group though, it can happen anywhere. But asides from that, are you comfortable with interviews and whatever else you have to face leading up to getting the job? Try looking into a diverse range of fields if possible. Also go through someone you know, like network if you can. It's easy to feel down when you put so much effort and it makes you feel like **** or whatever, I've been down that path too. But persistence is the key and you will find something.


----------

